
New Solutions for Quantum Gravity with TensorFlow - theafh
https://ai.googleblog.com/2019/11/new-solutions-for-quantum-gravity-with.html
======
Ragib_Zaman
> "This work is predicated on a key observation that a mixed numerical and
> analytic approach can be more powerful than a purely analytical method.
> Instead of attempting to find analytic solutions with brute force, we use a
> numerical approach that leverages TensorFlow for the initial search for
> solutions to the model. This then yields hypotheses on which specific
> combinations can be tested and analyzed with stringent mathematical methods,
> ultimately proving the actual existence of a conjectured solution. This
> represents a novel methodology for making further progress in theoretical
> physics."

This paragraph makes it sound like they invented the entire idea of using
numerical experiments to find promising paths for analytic studies.

